# after care for nesting female



## turtlelady80 (Aug 11, 2012)

My female Leopard just laid eggs 2 weeks ago. And now she is acting very "off". Is there something I need to do? Does she need extra calcium or something? I always supplement her food with calcium...Is there anything specific that I need to do for a female after and before she lays eggs? Any info would be helpful. Thank You


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 12, 2012)

I always bath mine for several days in repto boost and I supplement just her food for the next 2 days with ace high hope this helps and she is always back munching and has laid again today I fact I can't stop her at the moment this year is a good year for her and our vet who is a specialist tortoise vet who gives talks around the country says she is in fab health for what she is laying she always after digging goes straight away and lays for ages in her bath pool that's why the next morning I bath her in repto boost and then again


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank You for the info. Took her to the vet today and she just passed away about an hour ago.


----------



## Neal (Aug 13, 2012)

After nesting, I usually soak the females for about 30 minutes. They usually expel a lot of liquids during nesting. 

Other than that, nothing special. I usually supplement with calcium only slightly more during breeding and nesting season, but I don't supplement at every feeding. 

I am very sorry to hear about your tortoise. Any ideas as to what might have caused the problem?


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 13, 2012)

She laid 4 eggs 2 weeks ago when really she had 10. She couldn't lay the rest because of a blockage. She got fluids and a shot of Oxytocin but it didn't work. I had another appt scheduled for tomorrow am for more fluids and another shot but she just couldn't pull through. I hate it. I did go in and retrieve the 6 eggs. Maybe I'll get her baby to remember her by. It still won't be the same. Might make me sad all over again.


----------



## bigred (Aug 13, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> Thank You for the info. Took her to the vet today and she just passed away about an hour ago.



Sorry for your loss


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 13, 2012)

That's really sad what was her behaviour like beforehand to perhaps help others? I lost one if mine through eggs she was just lethargic and lifeless no matter how much heat etc... It's horrible I look in my garden where she us buried everyday and think of her xxx


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 14, 2012)

So sorry, it can really hurt to lose a friend.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 14, 2012)

I put a post in the Health section when I was experiencing difficulties with her that you can read.


----------

